# New Chains!



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i tried to spend the time to keep this chainset particularly straight. look how straight they are!!! it makes zero difference, they shoot the same.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

That top photo is brilliant! Also what wood is it, looks awesome


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that looks like it took a while, looks cool as f### though


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Steve that is awesome! Saw it on FB but can't get enough! How fast is it shooting?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it's immature mesquite. in the light it's got a fluorescent green tint to it. it did take a bit, andy. but it's just for looks. it shoots the same as a messy chainset.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Setarip said:


> Steve that is awesome! Saw it on FB but can't get enough! How fast is it shooting?


i'm not getting into that, as that topic has massive potential for sore butts. it shoots faster than a mourning dove can fly away. thanks!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

> Zero Warning Points? Really????


Anything to help a friend. How many do you want?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> > Zero Warning Points? Really????
> 
> 
> Anything to help a friend. How many do you want?


ithink it might help with my street cred if i had at least 2.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

pop shot said:


> > Zero Warning Points? Really????
> 
> 
> Anything to help a friend. How many do you want?


ithink it might help with my street cred if i had at least 2.
[/quote]

Ha the funny thing is noone will see them.. so you can say that you have however many you want... You can be top dog out on the street.

NIce set up all around by the way.. I really need to try dem chains on day.

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

i tried to spend the time to keep this chainset particularly straight. look how straight they are!!! it makes zero difference, they shoot the same.

But they sure do look good!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Man you do a nice rig! I've gotta get going again on a few projects and tabs, chains, etc is amongst them. I've still got that Pm saved you sent
me on how to do it up nice.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha! That's friggin' hilarious! It reminds me of sheet cakes. They make them so elaborate. For what? They taste the same...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> > Zero Warning Points? Really????
> 
> 
> Anything to help a friend. How many do you want?


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What kind of speeds are you getting on the chains?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> Steve that is awesome! Saw it on FB but can't get enough! How fast is it shooting?


i'm not getting into that, as that topic has massive potential for sore butts. it shoots faster than a mourning dove can fly away. thanks!
[/quote]


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Not to mention I have no chrony yet


----------

